# Live eels - where to buy?



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

The bait shops in Destin are sold out of eels,
anyone know where to but any?


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

A week or two and everyone should have them! As far as I know today there are no eels to buy from Panama City to Orange Beach. We got quite a few about 10 days ago and they went very fast...


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

no cobia here yet.. we saw 0...Buudy saw 0... game warden said only ONE boat all day.. had ONE cobia... Half Hitch will have eels end of week.. save your Gas $$$$ till then..


----------

